# 310



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a nice 310 I acquired a little while ago, and I need some info on the cars in the set. My best and only book shows a 632, 625, and a 630.( this would be set #4605)..I'm sure this is a brass weight coupler set, but because of it age, could it be a thin shank coupler set?..With no weight??? Any help would be appreciated..Thanks


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 310 was used in 4 sets. The 4605 and 4605F were made in both 1946 and 1947. The F set is the almost unattainable G Fox special that included the billboard. 
The 310 was also used in sets 4606 and 4608, these two sets are 1946 production only so those engines would have all the 1946 unique features including Pennsylvania spelled out on the tender. These two sets show as 311 engines in the catalog but since those were not made 310's were substituted. 
Apparently some 310's were made in 1948 with SIT and brass coupler weights. No idea what sets they would have been packed in.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

My 310 does have "Pennsylvania" on the tender sides.What type of tank car would be in that set?? Orange or silver?? Shell or Gulf??


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Pennsylvania lettered tenders would be a1946 year 310. The engine should have 2 brass buttons underneath. The 625 tank cars would be black or if you're lucky, orange. Silver Shell 625's appeared in 1947. The Gulf 625 was a 1951 and later offering. The 632 hopper could be gray or black plastic or die cast gray. There could be other combinations but I'm going by the books I have.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Forgot to mention that most all 46 plastic cars are usually warped due to the plastic used, some much worse than others. They usually have plastic frames that were later changed to die cast to lessen the warping. Then the plastic composition was changed to eliminate the problem.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

As Cramden says with one addition. In 1946 310's were also used in set 4608. In that set it would be pulling two 650's and a 651, all in red.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

What type of coupler??


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thin shank, no weight.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Cramden, what book do you have? All I have are the catalogs that I downloaded.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Kelpieflyer said:


> Cramden, what book do you have? All I have are the catalogs that I downloaded.


Not to hi jack the thread, but these are the books I have. The three book set is the newest Greenberg books I have and they are all at least 20 years old. Robert Tufts has a book( The almost complete guide to American Flyer Sets) but I don't have that one. All of these are at times on ebay or used book sites but can be pricey.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Even though I have a David Doyle American Flyer Trains catalog and it seems to be fairly complete, I have noticed that those Greenberg books may contain a bit more detailed information in certain areas. I am just not willing to spring for those books when they do show up on eBay because of the price. Worse at train shows that I have seen them at. The Gilbert Gallery seems to work well too. 

Kenny


----------

